# Random baby rex???(Update: more like seal bunny? O.o )



## LadyIsabelle2011 (Mar 24, 2013)

Hey guys,

 I noticed the other day while taking a head count of the new babies that one has curly whiskers  It looks like somebody took a match and singed them. I was thinking that this is exactly how rex rabbit whiskers look  The only issue is that neither of this baby's parents are rexs. In fact one is Flemish giant and the other is a new zealand  How on earth did this happen???  (I will add pictures in a bit.  )


----------



## LadyIsabelle2011 (Mar 24, 2013)

Here are the pics, although I have to say they are not very good quality :/


----------



## manybirds (Mar 24, 2013)

He's just a baby, they'll prob staighten as he gets older


----------



## LadyIsabelle2011 (Mar 24, 2013)

manybirds said:
			
		

> He's just a baby, they'll prob staighten as he gets older


Are you sure? Because all his brothers and sisters have very straight whiskers. That is the only reason I noticed the difference.


----------



## manybirds (Mar 24, 2013)

if they dont it shouldn't be a problem. I know I used to raise show flemish's and my first buck had curly wiskers, its not an issue ARBA judges don't look at the whiskers


----------



## LadyIsabelle2011 (Mar 25, 2013)

manybirds said:
			
		

> if they dont it shouldn't be a problem. I know I used to raise show flemishs and my first buck had curly whiskers, its not an issue ARBA judges don't look at the whiskers


LoL He's not a show bunny so I wasn't really worried about conformation really, I just thought it was crazy that I might have rex out of two non-rex breeds. It would still be cool to have a bunny with just curly whiskers though


----------



## manybirds (Mar 25, 2013)

LadyIsabelle2011 said:
			
		

> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


haha ok. to get the soft rex type coat both parents have to be rex furred. i guess just wait and see what happens! he's cute


----------



## LadyIsabelle2011 (Mar 26, 2013)

manybirds said:
			
		

> LadyIsabelle2011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha, Thanks  I just went an looked him over, his whiskers do seem to be growing though they still look kinda nappy, his coat is rougher than his brothers and sisters, shorter too...there is a definite difference to say the least. I dunno  Haha, anyway, it is vaguely possible both parents could be rex carriers which would be the only explanation if he is a little rex. Oh! There is also a second one showing the same difference in coat, his whiskers are a little wavy but not curly like the other one.


----------



## TeamChaos (Mar 26, 2013)

I don't know anything about rabbits but ohmigosh that baby is precious!


----------



## LadyIsabelle2011 (Mar 29, 2013)

TeamChaos said:
			
		

> I don't know anything about rabbits but ohmigosh that baby is precious!


Awww, Thank you 

Here is an update, This bunny is very different from his brothers and sisters now. While there fur is getting longer and fluffier his is staying sleeked down on his body, more like a seal than a bunny. It is growing but in a completely different way from them. So strange, cute...but odd. Is this a trait of Rex bunnies at this age or something different. Confused here


----------



## treeclimber233 (Apr 16, 2013)

rex bunnies have hair that is the same length all over their body.  no longer guard hairs that most other bunnies have.  One way to tell if it is a rex baby is to brush the hair between the eyes against the grain and look to see if their are any hairs that are longer.  Who knows you may have a mutation so you can start another breed of rabbit.


----------

